# Free concert



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

It's UBIC (Uinta Basin in Celebration) this weekend in Roosevelt. The Spin Doctors will be performing free at Constitution Park. Come see a free show, get good food at one of the booths and help celebrate Roosevelt's 100th anniversary!


----------



## adamsoa (Oct 29, 2007)

stimmie78 said:


> It's UBIC (Uinta Basin in Celebration) this weekend in Roosevelt. The Spin Doctors will be performing free at Constitution Park. Come see a free show, get good food at one of the booths and help celebrate Roosevelt's 100th anniversary!












Great Concert!


----------

